# to ship or not to ship......



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

....that is the question

calling all petrol heads....

we would like to buy a jeep wrangler sahara when we get to your fine country but we would like your advice...
a 2009 model here in dubai is approx 13,000 pounds...
is it worth shipping one over or is it cheaper to buy there?

thanks again ( i did warn you the questions would keep coming ;P)

xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

What quote did you get for shipping?


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> What quote did you get for shipping?


hi there, im still waiting for a couple of companies to get back to me on that.

im pretty sure cars are cheaper here but im not sure by how much


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

google is good for getting prices


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

keyser said:


> hi there, im still waiting for a couple of companies to get back to me on that.
> 
> im pretty sure cars are cheaper here but im not sure by how much


If you are talking about buying in Dubai then you have to consider European Certificate of Conformity, possibly tax / import registration fees, and then of course the costs of shipping here.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

i have contacted a couple of companies that i found on google. i will call a few local companies tomorrow ( everywhere is shut on friday here and i have no patience !!lol)


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> If you are talking about buying in Dubai then you have to consider European Certificate of Conformity, possibly tax / import registration fees, and then of course the costs of shipping here.


doh!!! why does everyone want to skin you .

can you recommend a good second hand garage in the andulucia area to google to get an idea of prices please


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

hey stravinsky, while i have you here, i have another completely unrelated question for you.

ive never been to spain before and i will need to start thinking about what areas to look for rentals soon...i want to be on the coast, preferably a stones throw from the beach but theres a whole lot of coast so im spinning in the wind here lol...
im looking for...
warm most of the year
not too commercial
not too british
nice village
kitesurfing allowed

i know its a lot to ask but if you had to pick say 3 places anywhere in the south, what would they be?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

keyser said:


> doh!!! why does everyone want to skin you .
> 
> can you recommend a good second hand garage in the andulucia area to google to get an idea of prices please


Second hand cars are more expensive than the UK than here I'm afraid (to give you an idea). You may do better buying a second hand LHD one in the UK and then matriculating it. But you'd have to keep it on UK plates in your name for 6 months to evade the import registration fees.

I dont know of any garages in Andalucia I'm afraid.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

ok, thanks stravinsky, i will look into it....matriculating...what a wonderful word!!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

keyser said:


> hey stravinsky, while i have you here, i have another completely unrelated question for you.
> 
> ive never been to spain before and i will need to start thinking about what areas to look for rentals soon...i want to be on the coast, preferably a stones throw from the beach but theres a whole lot of coast so im spinning in the wind here lol...
> im looking for...
> ...


Costa de la Luz!
Conil de la Frontera | Cadiz | Andalusia | Spain


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

keyser said:


> hey stravinsky, while i have you here, i have another completely unrelated question for you.
> 
> ive never been to spain before and i will need to start thinking about what areas to look for rentals soon...i want to be on the coast, preferably a stones throw from the beach but theres a whole lot of coast so im spinning in the wind here lol...
> im looking for...
> ...


You're looking in Andalucia arent you?
I'm confined in my opinion to the Northern Costa Blanca / Costa Del Azahar. There are villages here that fit your requirements, but maybe not the right area


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought our LandRover Discovery from the LHD Place in Basingstoke. It was already on Spanish plates so all I had to do was get it transferred to my name - easy as the LHD Place gave me all the documentation needed. The Disco was three years old, one careful lady owner...really!
I've had it for three years now, no problems and still only 70k km on the clock.
It might be worth giving them a ring. Ask for Colin.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

keyser said:


> doh!!! why does everyone want to skin you .
> 
> can you recommend a good second hand garage in the andulucia area to google to get an idea of prices please


Where is Spain a car is situated will not make a lot of difference (bye & large) as to the price, so that being the case look on Ebay.es for your chosen make/model and there you will find heaps of dealers.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

You want warm most of the year? The Canary Islands is a better option.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you so much for all your replies, sorry i didnt reply earlier, i didnt realise we had gone onto page 2 !!!! lol
alacainia, i will start looking in the costa de la luz area, thank you.
hey srtavinsky, i will look at your area , i didnt realise it would be as warm in the north, thank you .
mrypg9, so is this a garage specifically for lhd?, i didnt realise they existed...dead handy!, thank you.
thanks playa, much appreciated.
hey bob, my heart is really set on spain but its a definate holiday destination for rainy january ;D


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> mrypg9, so is this a garage specifically for lhd?, i didnt realise they existed...dead handy!, thank you.
> ;D


Yes, they specialise in LHD vehicles. There are other places (including one with a similar name in London but I was warned ) and the Basingstoke place was highly recommended by several people - rightly so.
We bougt two LHD cars via the UK, one direct from the UK via Spain (the LR) and the other from Mercedes Germany via a UK company. Both cars were delivered to my house in Prague at a reasonable cost.
For me at any rate it was a lot easier to do it this way. But if you know about cars which I don't you should be alright buying in Spain..or anywhere.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, they specialise in LHD vehicles. There are other places (including one with a similar name in London but I was warned ) and the Basingstoke place was highly recommended by several people - rightly so.
> We bougt two LHD cars via the UK, one direct from the UK via Spain (the LR) and the other from Mercedes Germany via a UK company. Both cars were delivered to my house in Prague at a reasonable cost.
> For me at any rate it was a lot easier to do it this way. But if you know about cars which I don't you should be alright buying in Spain..or anywhere.


my knowledge of cars could fit on a particularly small postage stamp mrypg9 so this option sounds perfect for me. i will still explore the option of buying and shipping from here but as a rule our friends from the middle east are lacking somewhat in the organisational department!
thank you for your help


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Would possibly try Alhaurin de la Torre? 5 mins drive from the coast but not sure about kite surfing.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Would possibly try Alhaurin de la Torre? 5 mins drive from the coast but not sure about kite surfing.


hey there, thanks for your post. i just had a look at some rentals in the area....wow, you get a lot of property for your coin. seems a lovely place too


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah we move there next month! It's a lovely place we really like it.


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

i wish you all the best in your new home, i cant deny im a little envious, you must be so excited with only 1 month to go. its going to take a little longer than that for us but i know it will be worth the wait.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> hey there, thanks for your post. i just had a look at some rentals in the area....wow, you get a lot of property for your coin. seems a lovely place too


Remember, there is always a reason why an area is comparatively cheap, as someone posted on another thread.
We went to the Coin and Alhaurin area when we were looking for somewhere to live and hated it.
But thousands of people obviously like living there and yes, property is much cheaper than it is on the coast......Sobre los gustos no hay disputos..
Of the two Alhaurins, Torre seems preferable. Jo knows all about that area, she can give you the lowdown on the pros and cons.
I read somewhere that the Coin /Alhaurin area has a 30% British immigrant population...that may be an attraction or may put you off, depending on what you are looking for in Spain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keyser said:


> hey there, thanks for your post. i just had a look at some rentals in the area....wow, you get a lot of property for your coin. seems a lovely place too



Alhaurin de la Torre is lovely. Very clean, modern and quite an affluent area. Its also in a good position to get to everywhere, airport, mountains, beaches etc, Mainly inhabited by Spanish. Alhaurin El Grande, up the road is more traditionally spanish looking, but isnt quite as affluent and has a high proportion of british - I personally am not so keen.

Jo xxxx


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> Remember, there is always a reason why an area is comparatively cheap, as someone posted on another thread.
> We went to the Coin and Alhaurin area when we were looking for somewhere to live and hated it.
> But thousands of people obviously like living there and yes, property is much cheaper than it is on the coast......Sobre los gustos no hay disputos..
> Of the two Alhaurins, Torre seems preferable. Jo knows all about that area, she can give you the lowdown on the pros and cons.
> I read somewhere that the Coin /Alhaurin area has a 30% British immigrant population...that may be an attraction or may put you off, depending on what you are looking for in Spain.


30% british is a little too much to be honest lol....its so tough knowing where to look when you havent got a scooby about spain!!!!


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> Alhaurin de la Torre is lovely. Very clean, modern and quite an affluent area. Its also in a good position to get to everywhere, airport, mountains, beaches etc, Mainly inhabited by Spanish. Alhaurin El Grande, up the road is more traditionally spanish looking, but isnt quite as affluent and has a high proportion of british - I personally am not so keen.
> 
> Jo xxxx


hey jo, is it very modern everywhere there?. ive been looking at properties in the area and so far they are all newish builds. tbh i would love something a bit more 'spanish'....a bit rambling with a courtyard and thick white walls....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keyser said:


> hey jo, is it very modern everywhere there?. ive been looking at properties in the area and so far they are all newish builds. tbh i would love something a bit more 'spanish'....a bit rambling with a courtyard and thick white walls....


There are several urbanizacions/estates which have all types of properties and there are a lot of small villages around the town and campo/country areas with properties scatter around. "La Alqueria" is where we used to live, which is about five minutes out of town, heading towards "Lauro Golf", that was more "Spanish"!! Ironically, the modern houses and areas tend to be inhabited by the Spanish who dont seem to like the "old Spanish" type of properties anymore.

Jo xxx


----------



## keyser (Mar 3, 2011)

jojo said:


> There are several urbanizacions/estates which have all types of properties and there are a lot of small villages around the town and campo/country areas with properties scatter around. "La Alqueria" is where we used to live, which is about five minutes out of town, heading towards "Lauro Golf", that was more "Spanish"!! Ironically, the modern houses and areas tend to be inhabited by the Spanish who dont seem to like the "old Spanish" type of properties anymore.
> 
> Jo xxx


thanks jo, i will look at rentals in that area. i really appreciate all the help ive been given so far from you and everyone else, you have all been very informative and very patient ! x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

keyser said:


> thanks jo, i will look at rentals in that area. i really appreciate all the help ive been given so far from you and everyone else, you have all been very informative and very patient ! x


Yes, that is definitely a 'nicer' area. It's rather close to the flight paths of Malaga Airport though....you need to check that out when looking at a property.
I remember we went to look at a house in Prague, very nice house, nice gardens...we were standing on one of the spacious terraces when conversation was drowned by jet noise. The house was under one of the main runways which was used over 50% of the time.
You could almost see passengers on the 11.00 from London Heathrow waving at you.
So beware!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, that is definitely a 'nicer' area. It's rather close to the flight paths of Malaga Airport though....you need to check that out when looking at a property.
> I remember we went to look at a house in Prague, very nice house, nice gardens...we were standing on one of the spacious terraces when conversation was drowned by jet noise. The house was under one of the main runways which was used over 50% of the time.
> You could almost see passengers on the 11.00 from London Heathrow waving at you.
> So beware!!



We never had any problems with the flight path over there. The planes seemed to follow the guadalhorce valley which was quite a way from AdlT - however, we could see them coming into land and that was quite fascinating, seeing them drop below the mountains - and I could actually see when my OHs flight came in and go off and pick him up!. You couldnt hear them tho (maybe the odd distant rumble on landing when the wind was in the wrong direction). My son spend hours watching them with his binoculars and as a special treat (for him anyway!!!) we'd often drive down to the bottom of the runway at Churriana, 15 mins away and you could see the nuts and bolts on the bottom of the planes they were that close!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> We never had any problems with the flight path over there. The planes seemed to follow the guadalhorce valley which was quite a way from AdlT - however, we could see them coming into land and that was quite fascinating, seeing them drop below the mountains - and I could actually see when my OHs flight came in and go off and pick him up!. You couldnt hear them tho (maybe the odd distant rumble on landing when the wind was in the wrong direction). My son spend hours watching them with his binoculars and as a special treat (for him anyway!!!) we'd often drive down to the bottom of the runway at Churriana, 15 mins away and you could see the nuts and bolts on the bottom of the planes they were that close!
> 
> Jo xxx



The house we eventually took in Prague was a ten-minute taxi drive from the airport, very handy when I was doing my weekly commute. We had no problems with aircraft noise until they began extending the main runway during the last few months we were there when aircraft noise became a nuisance. So we moved to Spain!
When we had visitors I used to track the flight on the net and because the aircraft were so low I could read the markings so see if it were BA, CSA etc. and detect the flight my visitors would be on.
By the time I got the car out ahnd drove to the airport the plane had landed and very often my visitors would be waiting.
So living near an airport isn't all misery, as you rightly point out.


----------

